# Snow bucket or plow for skidsteer



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello,
I've got a mix of commercial and residential. We plow at 6 inches or more, a foot is a lot around here, but it is dryer, lighter snow then most places.

Everyone here runs huge buckets and loaders. I'm going to run a 75xt skidsteer, and stick to the smaller stuff.

Trying to figure out whether to have a bucket built, or get a plow. I've got a blower for the steer, but so far it seems pretty worthless.

Thoughts, comments welcome.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*blower*

drmiller I need more info on how old you skid steer is? What is the hydraulic flow on the skid steer? What brand of blower? And what is the flow rate on the blower? Some skid steers have low hydraulic psi ratings that do not work well with blowers.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong, but the 75xt's are relatively new. I know that they are bigger then the old 1840's. The 1840's are strong machines, so i'm guessing the 75xt's are as well. Case builts nice machines so a plow should work. I have no experience with wheel skidloaders and plows, but the track skidloaders stink at pushing. Depending on the length of driveway I would go with the bucket, you can stack and push, and if need be you can also carry with a bucket. I would go with a Hi-Capacity bucket, it can also be used in the spring months for mulch and other light material.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Blower must not be matched to skid steer*



drmiller100 said:


> Hello,
> I've got a mix of commercial and residential. We plow at 6 inches or more, a foot is a lot around here, but it is dryer, lighter snow then most places.
> 
> Everyone here runs huge buckets and loaders. I'm going to run a 75xt skidsteer, and stick to the smaller stuff.
> ...


 Wow, I ran a blower on a Case 1840 last season chewed right threw 18" of snow faster than any backhoe could bucket it up.
The only issue I had was with slush, just had to go real slow and work into it.
As a matter of fact there is a new high flow sitting right next to it with a blower on it for this season, it worked so well!


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I had a 9' fisher plow on my 75xt for 3 years and it plowed excellent. I recently have changed to the Cat 257B tracked skid steer that i have a 10' blade on . I hope i didnt make a mistake, i have heard on this forum that tracked skid steers didnt plow good. But then again i heard the Cat's did because they have a different tread pattern (bars) on the tracks. Guess i'll find out. I know last winter with just a bucket it pushed very aggressively, so I purchase the plow for it. Doug


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Thats why I am saying it is either setup or operator!*



dirt digger said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but the 75xt's are relatively new. I know that they are bigger then the old 1840's. The 1840's are strong machines, so i'm guessing the 75xt's are as well. Case builts nice machines so a plow should work. I have no experience with wheel skidloaders and plows, but the track skidloaders stink at pushing. Depending on the length of driveway I would go with the bucket, you can stack and push, and if need be you can also carry with a bucket. I would go with a Hi-Capacity bucket, it can also be used in the spring months for mulch and other light material.


 Yes, his machine should work better with the blower than the old 1840 I was running.That is why I was saying it is either setup or operator error as to why the blower isnt working properly.
I guess if you are trying to make time then a small pusher or Blizzard would be best and have the bucket handy for stacking.Even though you can stack pretty high with either of those.
I always had the 4 in 1 with me just inCase.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i've seen guys use buckets in townhome developments, all they do is back drag off the garage for about 20 feet into the road, then they carry it over to an open area and dump it. It really depends on the amount of snow you have, but I don't see why a blower wouldn't be the best option..unless you are looking at year round productivity. Have you thought about a power broom?


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

well....
The 75 xt is bigger then an 1845c. for instance, the 75xt has 75 horsepower. but, it only has 20 gallons per minute. it is NOT a high flow. I wish it were. dealer told me 2600 bucks to upgrade. ish.

early snows here. what a wild trip. just got my chains for skid steer in tuesday. 
things I have learned so far this year. a blower on a skid steer does not work without chains on teh skid steer. 
get the right blower for the skid steer, or you will really regret life.
a blower on a skid steer does not work on wet heavy snow.

we had ordered the parts to build a big bucket, but didnt' think we needed it. today it was supposed to snow all day, so we figured we'd work on the bucket for someday. It was cold enough the blower was gonna be really cool

well, it warmed up and started raining. so now there is like 8 inches of dry snow that got 3/4 of an inch of rain on top of it. we JUST got done building the bucket. Should be pretty cool tomorrow.
8.5 feet wide at the front, 8 at the back. 4 feet deep, 2 feet tall. I figure a solid yard of wet heavy snow, and testing tonight for 20 minutes the skid would push it forever, and pick up a full bucket of wet snow, although it was about the limit.
should be a wild day tomorrow.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*blower*

Miller do you know what psi your skid steer is rated at? Hydraulic flow is important. But psi plays a big factor in the amount of torque the blower will have. I have no issues with deep, wet snow out here in the Sierras. And that is with my standard flow of 15.6 GPM or my High Flow or 26 GPM machines All machines have 3335 PSI....

There is a big mis-conception about skid steer blowers. My high flow and low flow throw the snow about the same distance. Between 30-50 feet depending on the conditions. The high flow can handle deep, wet snow with a little more speed. But both standard and high flow setups have to keep a steady pace or productivity is lost. If you try to over load your blower with snow it just will not perform.

Bottom line, with the right operator and blower/machine setup. Skidsteer/Toolcat with blowers are one of the most effective and effecient pieces of snow removal equipment. There is absolutely no wasted motion with any type of blower...


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

our Bobcat S250 high flow, @ 30 gpm with 84 in. bobcat blower will throw slush, which comes out almost all water 20 ft w/o problem. proworkz is right, good operator, not moving too fast, steady, dont try to pick up too much. average driveway, 5 min. just put on wolf paws on skidsteer with studs, waiting for dump. tried last night with 6 in. worked well w/o chains. ride smoother, so far good traction, narrow tires. will keep you all posted. 
Bob


----------

